# Labor Cost Overwintering Bees In California?



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Is the 1.00 per hive for the whole winter, or per month, week. etc. ? Does this payment also include the wintering yard to locate them in?


----------



## Tony Rogers (Oct 18, 2012)

Oops! Drlonzo, that would be a 1.00 each time he get's into the hive to feed or add pollen sub. 




drlonzo said:


> Is the 1.00 per hive for the whole winter, or per month, week. etc. ? Does this payment also include the wintering yard to locate them in?


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

It doesn't seem like it was that long ago someone was offering a holding yard in CA that cost .25 for each hive each month, Plus cost of feeds. It was a broker if I remember correctly that was wanting to make sure he had bees for almond pollination next year. Can't remember if management was part of that or not.


----------



## Shouse (Jul 1, 2010)

I think $0.75 would be fair.

Depends on a lot of circumstances.

408 hives = 102 pallets X 2 minutes per pallet = 204/60 minutes per pallet = 3.5 hours X $75.00 = $262.50/408 hives = $0.64. Assuming you have two workers, plus you add your prep and travel time.

Yard rent runs $0.25 - $0.50 per hive per month.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

After moving the thread derail to another thread I realized this usefull post from Honey-4-All was lost in the shuffle so am reposting it here:

Honey-4-All said
Why not just buy yourself a few round trip tickets to SMF each and every month they are here and know personally what the heck you have for bees by doing it yourself? 

I personally would not do it for less than $10 a hive for a three month period! With all the overhead it would still be a loss unless I was also making another $20 on the "in and out" end of the pollination game


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Our brokers, past and present, charge $1.00 per hive plus product, every time they open the hive. Depending on how many you have that would be a better $$ deal than the airfare, driving expense but there is nothing to make up for not "knowing" what your own colonies look like, if left for someone else to look after for any length of time.
Sheri


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Driving shouldnt be an issue. Only a 12 hour drive from Lewiston to Red Bluff if thats where they winter. Throw a few totes into your 1 ton and off you go. I like to take 4 totes and take I5. Fill up at the Portland ADM sweetener through Dadant... much cheaper than Dadant Chico.


----------

